# for those with duel dash cams



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

I want to get one badly. Do you mention the camera to the pax and explain why it is there? Do you get a lot of heat from the pax for having one? How do most pax react to the cam?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't mention it. I don't have any signs (not required to in my state). No one has ever mentioned it. In fact, a buddy whom I drive home from work a couple times a week did not notice it until almost a month after I installed it, and that was just because he saw the display screen come on when I started the car.


----------



## MyOwnUber (Oct 12, 2017)

If they ask me what it is, I tell them exactly why I have one and that I had a "challenging incident" in the past that prompted me to get one. Mine is small and discrete, but I feel that all my customers appreciate it. I remind them it is both for their safety and mine. And I don't turn it on unless I'm picking up pax in a questionable neighborhood, or the pax who are approaching my car are sketchy. I make it a point to turn it on before they realize it. The main thing is to using such a device in a manner that is as discrete as possible. I don't want them to feel that I'm invading on their privacy or whatever.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My pax do not like camera.

Example of feedback on Lyft:
★★★★★ 11 ratings
★★★★ and below 4 ratings
“Lose the camera”


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

What about a dedicated cell phone, in a dash-mount next to your regular phone, recording inside the vehicle? I figure it would look like you had two phones, and people wouldn't be uncomfortable thinking they're being recorded?

I do think it's important to record all rides for driver protection, but I get how a lot of people would suddenly feel all weird about being recorded. I wouldn't violate a Rider's privacy by saving or sharing videos, but they can see all those funny/weird youtube vids of Uber rides just like we can, and might not like seeing a dedicated camera pointing at them.


----------



## MyOwnUber (Oct 12, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> My pax do not like camera.
> 
> Example of feedback on Lyft:
> ★★★★★ 11 ratings
> ...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Well, there was a "below 4 rating" telling me to lose the camera...

Plus I've had a number of passengers tell me they didn't like it.

That said, most passengers didn't seem to care.

My camera was extremely obvious.

My new camera setup is way more subtle. No one has commented on my new setup whereas before like 1 in 4 rides seemed to comment on it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Well, there was a "below 4 rating" telling me to lose the camera...
> 
> Plus I've had a number of passengers tell me they didn't like it.
> 
> ...


That's just sad, i've had just as many issues with violent passengers with uber as i have had with a taxi, peopled get carjacked, robbed for <$50...

Drunk people not accepting that there are no alcohol sales past 2:00 AM (this alone was enough to spark an incident with a drunk guy. There's nothing i can do to convince 711 to sell beer after hours either.) Drunk people are just too unstable to be dealing with on a daily basis without a camera.

This job isn't exactly safe...

The camera's are necessary, for everyone's protection. If i didn't have a camera i'd probobly have 5 years until i was up for parole, instead i won a slander lawsuit. Uber really needs to include "I consent to video recording of my ride" to the passenger agreement with as many drivers as there are with cameras. (and the fact that MOST drivers i know have had their behinds saved over cameras one way or another.

Things you shouldn't need, but do need because the world is far from perfect...

1. Insurance
2. Security camera
3. Self defense thumping stick


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Drunk people not accepting that there are no alcohol sales past 2:00 AM (this alone was enough to spark an incident with a drunk guy. There's nothing i can do to convince 711 to sell beer after hours either.) Drunk people are just too unstable to be dealing with on a daily basis without a camera.


There's your problem. Don't try to convince them of anything...

"Oh wait, I just remembered. I know a place you can get beer/wine/booze."

Take him to some random location, let him get out, end ride, leave.


----------



## djf424 (Nov 5, 2017)

My camera has lights on it so they know it’s on. I put little signs on the windows right at the door handle as well. I prefer they know it’s there to prevent anything from happening. No one has said anything about it but if/when they do “it’s for both our safety”. If anyone flat out demands it be turned off that’ll be the end of their trip.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SpongemanGreg said:


> I want to get one badly. Do you mention the camera to the pax and explain why it is there? Do you get a lot of heat from the pax for having one? How do most pax react to the cam?


I've had maybe 5 people mention the camera in the ~2500 rides I've done since I got it. Only one complained. I have a falcon 360, it has lights on the monitor, i covered them with two small pieces of black tape.

I don't care if they like it or not. It's for my protection.















The red and green lights are what I covered. One of them blinks when it's recording.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

If they don't like it they can get out and hope the next Uber they request doesn't have one. F how they feel. 

Explain it's like police wearing body cameras.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

I got my cameras after I was assaulted by a 100 lb girl and the cops said it would be my word against hers if I wanted to press charges but since I had no visible bruising, meh. SMDH


----------



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> My pax do not like camera.
> 
> Example of feedback on Lyft:
> ★★★★★ 11 ratings
> ...


No... one pax did not like your camera. **** him/her! It's there to protect both, but mostly you.


----------



## Ronnieg32 (Sep 10, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I've had maybe 5 people mention the camera in the ~2500 rides I've done since I got it. Only one complained. I have a falcon 360, it has lights on the monitor, i covered them with two small pieces of black tape.
> 
> I don't care if they like it or not. It's for my protection.
> 
> ...


Does the video screen have to be on the mirror at all times?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ronnieg32 said:


> Does the video screen have to be on the mirror at all times?


No. When you start the car or automatically turns on. You can set the length of time it stays on. You can also shut the monitor off manually.


----------



## TeckyAdventurer (Nov 23, 2017)

I've got a Vantrue N2 Pro Dual Dash Cam and I love it. I got a good deal on mine, paid $149 worth every penny. It has night vision and 1080 cameras. 

I've only had one pax say anything about it. Like the others I want them to know I have it and it's recording. It's mainly for the stupid drunks.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

TeckyAdventurer said:


> I've got a Vantrue N2 Pro Dual Dash Cam and I love it. I got a good deal on mine, paid $149 worth every penny. It has night vision and 1080 cameras.
> 
> I've only had one pax say anything about it. Like the others I want them to know I have it and it's recording. It's mainly for the stupid drunks.


I wan to get that one too!


----------



## TeckyAdventurer (Nov 23, 2017)

wb6vpm said:


> I wan to get that one too!


It's great. Get it! Let me know if you have any questions about it.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I use a Falcon. Pretty obvious, especially with the blinking light, but amazingly very few people have noticed it. Or at least very few people have said anything about it. A handful of people at most. And no comments were negative so far.

I say it's mostly in case of an accident. I have a little spiel about it. They say something like "I see you have a dash cam" and I say "Yeah, it's mostly for accidents. It films everything in front and back. If I get in an accident I have video proof that it wasn't my fault. And if it was my fault, well I guess I forget to turn on the camera that day." Which generally gets a chuckle. And I also flat out lie and tell them that it's on a ten minute loop and just records over itself.

I record with no ill intent. I record to protect myself from any unfounded accusations that may come my way.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> I want to get one badly. Do you mention the camera to the pax and explain why it is there? Do you get a lot of heat from the pax for having one? How do most pax react to the cam?


I have only mentioned it to several pax and the reason why...not one word. Besides, the only people that should be concerned are the ones that are acting like idiots.

Also got a $20 cleaning fee from a pax who pulled on his e-cig (secretly) after I told him that he wasn't allowed to do it....the camera see all.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Mine blinks while in recording and like others I just state it's for mostly accidents and I never tell the customer I'm recording them only going so far to tell them well if I get a drunk group of say college kids then I'll turn it which they see my point of view. PA laws are no voice recording but no law against recording does not have to be stated they are under recording.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> My pax do not like camera.
> 
> Example of feedback on Lyft:
> ★★★★★ 11 ratings
> ...


Why can't anyone spell lose correctly anymore? When did this start to happen? How do they spell loose now? The same way they spell lose, with two Os? Is it cuz people only read what other semi illiterates write so they didn't have a chance to learn to spell? Like everyone is teaching each other to spell wrong? I'm fascinated by this.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> Why can't anyone spell lose correctly anymore? When did this start to happen? How do they spell loose now? The same way they spell lose, with two Os? Is it cuz people only read what other semi illiterates write so they didn't have a chance to learn to spell? Like everyone is teaching each other to spell wrong? I'm fascinated by this.


Same reason people use "cuz" instead of because? Perfection does not exist, sorry.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

I have the blackvue DR650S-2ch-IR, and it’s obvious where I placed the rear camera to get the best interior view at day and night. It is placed center line half way up the windshield, my state has no law on placement though. The IRs illuminate a red light at night, you can see it in the front camera recording, and the PAX can see it. With that said my state is also a “one party consent” state meaning that I can record regardless of whether the other person agrees or disagrees. They could literally say ”I don’t agree to be recorded on camera” on camera and try to use it as a defense in court, if they did something that requires things to escalate that far, and any evidence would still be admissible in court.

I have not had any negative feed back about it, just a lot of questions and some praise for safety if an accident was to happen. Female riders have said they feel safer with a camera recording, especially since the video is cloud stored. The camera I have can use my cellular hotspot to upload to cloud storage, which I only do while rideshare driving. They also understand when you tell them the stories from other Uber drivers who have had negative experiences caught on camera that they can actually look up, like the Travis Kalanick incident, Taco Bell CEO incident and that recent incident with the DA in Dallas.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

ReyesMX6 said:


> Same reason people use "cuz" instead of because? Perfection does not exist, sorry.


No. Cuz is simplifying a 7 letter word for typing.
Loose is actually longer to spell than lose, but only by an extra O, and typing one or two Os is practically no difference. Even if people were doing the opposite and spelling loose with 1 O, that's not quite the same as condensing a common 7 letter word down to the 3 letter cuz. Are u a little slow, or...... I mean, did you think what u said made sense?

Like u really thought people were spelling lose with two Os for the same reason someone cuts a 7 letter word in half for brevity?


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> No. Cuz is simplifying a 7 letter word for typing.
> Loose is actually longer to spell than lose, but only by an extra O, and typing one or two Os is practically no difference. Even if people were doing the opposite and spelling loose with 1 O, that's not quite the same as condensing a common 7 letter word down to the 3 letter cuz. Are u a little slow, or...... I mean, did you think what u said made sense?
> 
> Like u really thought people were spelling lose with two Os for the same reason someone cuts a 7 letter word in half for brevity?


No, I really don't care. Cutting words and misspelling words is how people do things, but I could care less. It's illiterate either way. Why cut a word down? Too lazy to spell with today's modern smart phones? Why stress myself out about it? Did you really think I cared? Perfection doesn't exist, someone misspelled a word, but the world will not end.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

The only people Ive ad complain were Lyft pax. I dont really do lyft anymore so no big deal. If they dont like it they can order anotehr Uber. I do have signs. The majority of people dont seem to mind at all.


----------

